# Our Forum



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Canadian Thanksgiving passed and in my culture, we give thanks every day and celebrate at different times, American Thanksgiving is almost here and we have a wonderful thread on this topic, I don't want to intrude there aside from wishing all of our American friends a happy and safe Thanksgiving.

This post is about our forum and what an amazingly cohesive community it has become. I'm thankful for finding it and very thankful for all the people that regularly post here, I consider many of you my friends even though I have never met you and probably never will, your presence and participation here is becoming a very meaningful part of my life. 

Thank you for being supportive, knowledgeable, kind, constructive and humorous! 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

…and I'm sorry for the run-on sentences, I can't seem to improve my grammar.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I feel the same way TG. Great post! And don't say never about the meeting, if I am ever up in Canada again it would be great to get to meet!

And girl please, half of us on this forum could take grammar lessons from you!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> I feel the same way TG. Great post! And don't say never about the meeting, if I am ever up in Canada again it would be great to get to meet!
> 
> And girl please, half of us on this forum could take grammar lessons from you!


haha I doubt that but yes for getting together!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Canadian Thanksgiving passed and in my culture, we give thanks every day and celebrate at different times, American Thanksgiving is almost here and we have a wonderful thread on this topic, I don't want to intrude there aside from wishing all of our American friends a happy and safe Thanksgiving.
> 
> This post is about our forum and what an amazingly cohesive community it has become. I'm thankful for finding it and very thankful for all the people that regularly post here, I consider many of you my friends even though I have never met you and probably never will, your presence and participation here is becoming a very meaningful part of my life.
> 
> ...


You said it perfectly Torontogal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is the best forum to which I have ever belonged. I hope it stays that was for a long time.


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

I concur, though I don't post much. Some of you guys rack up post counts like crazy lol.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

DELTA 3 said:


> I concur, though I don't post much. Some of you guys rack up post counts like crazy lol.


Post more! We would be thankful to get to know you.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

DELTA 3 said:


> I concur, though I don't post much. Some of you guys rack up post counts like crazy lol.


Just went and looked at my post count and it appears Delta is right. I've only been here 2 months and over 1000 posts averaging 15 a day lol. 
What can I say... I'm a woman, I talk a lot


----------



## DELTA 3 (Jul 8, 2014)

Honestly, I try. 2 civilian jobs and being in the National Guard own my time lol. 
Oh, and a 15 month old hellion of a son! Haha


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

DELTA 3 said:


> I concur, though I don't post much. Some of you guys rack up post counts like crazy lol.


My reason for posting here so much is ongoing dialogues, there is so much constructive feedback and I genuinely feel like I'm constantly learning while participating. One amazing thing is that I'm personally benefitting from participating here, my English is noticeably improving, I feel a lot more comfortable with general North American slang and humour and I feel a lot more sure of my "prepping" progress


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good fun!

Just got a good deal on some border war SADF webbing for my BOB - very pleased They don't make it like that anymore.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

DELTA 3 said:


> I concur, though I don't post much. Some of you guys rack up post counts like crazy lol.


It's hell being retired, but some body gotta do it..LOL


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> Just went and looked at my post count and it appears Delta is right. I've only been here 2 months and over 1000 posts averaging 15 a day lol.
> What can I say... I'm a woman, I talk a lot


Well at least you're honest about how much you post (talk). My wife's tablet has to be charged 3 times a day, she posts so much. Sometimes I can hardly type a sentence in edgewise.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Interesting with diverse opinions. There is always something to learn. I find the posts that challenge my views the best because it forces me to reconsider my positions and decisions.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

It's weird, in real life I talk very little, I'm slowly becoming more and more quiet but "talk" a lot in this forum


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Interesting with diverse opinions. There is always something to learn. I find the posts that challenge my views the best because it forces me to reconsider my positions and decisions.


Wait a minute! Wait just a doggone minute!! You mean we can learn here too? Dang it..at my age just when I thought I was done with school..


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Before finding this forum I belonged to two others, when I found this one and hung around about a week I quit the other two and only waste my time,er:grin: I mean read this one..


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Canadian Thanksgiving passed and in my culture, we give thanks every day and celebrate at different times, American Thanksgiving is almost here and we have a wonderful thread on this topic, I don't want to intrude there aside from wishing all of our American friends a happy and safe Thanksgiving.
> 
> This post is about our forum and what an amazingly cohesive community it has become. I'm thankful for finding it and very thankful for all the people that regularly post here, I consider many of you my friends even though I have never met you and probably never will, your presence and participation here is becoming a very meaningful part of my life.
> 
> ...


I agree greatly, TG, I am on a few different forums but I check this one daily. The others I check weekly at best.
This forum has a broader spectrum of ideas, experts, and hints from people who encourage your progress.

You are a big part of that. So thanks to you too.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

As my recent post count shows my post are down, but then again, IMO, the forum has taken a step backwards lately. Becoming to PC.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I like how the forum has evolved. My post count is low cause I always have to delete about half of what I posted after 9:00pm due to my rudeness and other such nonsense. I appreciate that this forums other members have not come together to have me excommunicated by now. Thanks especially to my personal Jimney Cricket....Denton.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Bah! Humbug!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I just come here because I like to read Toronto Gal's Russian accent. :lol:

Happy Thanksgiving you miserable bastards!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

HA! :lol:


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

I agree greatly too; this is a great place to learn and see what others are doing. I also agree about the encouragement; some of us who are worried or scared, and new, cherish such a comfort. Especially when family members are not encouraging. And, silly as it sounds, regarding talking about such heavy topics, I love the cute little hearts, bits of cheer. So thank you all


----------



## Coolwater (Nov 25, 2014)

Oh, and HAPPY THANKSGIVING! Such a delightful, delicious holiday!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Bravo ~ more time should be spent studying than vetching tho. Fat chance....


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

What I would really like to know is do these girls (I mean ladies) really look like there avatars? Coz I don't know about you but I spend a long time looking at these avatars To long!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

2Tim215 said:


> What I would really like to know is do these girls (I mean ladies) really look like there avatars? Coz I don't know about you but I spend a long time looking at these avatars To long!


I promise you, Mrs Inor does not look anything like her avatar.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

2Tim215 said:


> What I would really like to know is do these girls (I mean ladies) really look like there avatars? Coz I don't know about you but I spend a long time looking at these avatars To long!


What about the guys? Don't you ever wonder if we choose avatars that reflect our real appearance?


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Denton said:


> What about the guys? Don't you ever wonder if we choose avatars that reflect our real appearance?


Now that is just plain frightening to think of.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I know Mish looks just like her avatar. That one with the butterfly on her nose...


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Denton said:


> What about the guys? Don't you ever wonder if we choose avatars that reflect our real appearance?


The funny thing about avatars is they are usually what we would like to look like or what we think we look like But most of the time I think it's more a mental and psychological image than a physical one. I'm sure a discussion on avatars would be quite interesting


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I look exactly like my avatar


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Me too. Freaks out the kids at the grocery store.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I look almost like mine. Except my one eye is right in the middle of my face.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Im so grateful for ya'll


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I actually sound like my avatar looks. Yep.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> I actually sound like my avatar looks. Yep.


French?!?! :shock:


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Inor said:


> French?!?! :shock:


Oui, monsieur.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm about as dumb as mine.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

If the avatar thing is true, I think Denton can lay off the diet for awhile.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm definitely a lot like my avatar. Sorta barrel-shaped. I even wear the same hat (but dark red).


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

shotlady said:


> Im so grateful for ya'll


And we are grateful for you.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I prefer avatars over real pics, although a couple of members did see a pic of me but prefer to keep it private. This forum is very public


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

My avatar's just some random pic I found on the interwebs.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Denton said:


> What about the guys? Don't you ever wonder if we choose avatars that reflect our real appearance?


I assure you Denton my avatar is mild compared to what I really look like. Have you heard of the thing that ate grandma;s ducks? Well I scared it off when it saw me.lol


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

I just wish that Mish would bend over a little bit more. ::clapping::


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Everyone wants _just a little more_ lol


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

God bless you TG. May peace be with you.


----------



## casual (Oct 16, 2014)

im with delta 3. Between life and all the hassles that come along with it its hard to post much in here. most of you are very knowledgeable so when i do have info most of the time someone gets to it before me. I am still fairly new but you guys have taught me a bunch so far.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

What ^^^^ said.


----------

